# KMart's online canning jar sale



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know what you pay for your jars but their prices are pretty good for my area. Also if you spend $75 in home products you get another 10% off. The ones I ordered wound up being $6.47 a case. The deal lasts through tomorrow.

Also, shipping is free.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you by chance have a link? I'm on their website and pints are $7.19, quarts are $7.91.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't know what you pay for your jars but their prices are pretty good for my area. Also if you spend $75 in home products you get another 10% off. The ones I ordered wound up being $6.47 a case. The deal lasts through tomorrow.
> 
> Also, shipping is free.


Thank you, local Wally world is out and these are cheaper anyway, orderd a dozen cases of pints, (got a hog comeing).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I don't know what you pay for your jars but their prices are pretty good for my area. Also if you spend $75 in home products you get another 10% off. The ones I ordered wound up being $6.47 a case. The deal lasts through tomorrow.
> 
> Also, shipping is free.


Pints are showing up as $7.91 and quarts are $8.83. Still cheaper than Walmart but not cheaper than the sale Ace is having on their site.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I am at work posting on my phone. when you get to checkout you have a 10% off 75 dollar order. my cases were as stated in op. cant find the sale at ace. link?


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Do you by chance have a link? I'm on their website and pints are $7.19, quarts are $7.91.


You are at the right place but to get the 10% discount, go to checkout with $75 in purchases. Remember shipping is free.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

talob said:


> Thank you, local Wally world is out and these are cheaper anyway, orderd a dozen cases of pints, (got a hog comeing).


You are welcome.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Pints are showing up as $7.91 and quarts are $8.83. Still cheaper than Walmart but not cheaper than the sale Ace is having on their site.


Pints are 7.19 and quarts are 7.91 before the 10% off.

I went to the Ace website and the jars are about $10 and more. Where are you finding the sale? Could you post the link?

Do they charge shipping to your house? Kmart ships these to my door for free.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Pints are 7.19 and quarts are 7.91 before the 10% off.
> 
> I went to the Ace website and the jars are about $10 and more. Where are you finding the sale? Could you post the link?
> 
> Do they charge shipping to your house? Kmart ships these to my door for free.


I got 5 cases of $7 pint jars in the summer and picked up at Ace store.
I thought free shipping was like Amazon free shipping, you join a club.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Pints are 7.19 and quarts are 7.91 before the 10% off.
> 
> I went to the Ace website and the jars are about $10 and more. Where are you finding the sale? Could you post the link?
> 
> Do they charge shipping to your house? Kmart ships these to my door for free.


I got 5 cases of $7 pint jars in the summer and picked up at Ace store.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I got 5 cases of $7 pint jars in the summer and picked up at Ace store.


Call me crazy but that's not all that cheap. Not bad but not excitable 
Sorry
Our Walmart has pints for a tad over $6


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Halloween said:


> Our Walmart has pints for a tad over $6


At our Walmart pints are almost $9. So it depends on where you are.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> At our Walmart pints are almost $9. So it depends on where you are.


Are they ball's or the Walmart brand?
The balls are 8 ish


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Halloween said:


> Are they ball's or the Walmart brand?
> The balls are 8 ish


Get Ball only!

NEVER get the Chinese ones!!!!

OMG, they are so crappy.... I didn't think you could screw up melted sand, but apparently it's easy enough to do


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I got 5 cases of $7 pint jars in the summer and picked up at Ace store.
> I thought free shipping was like Amazon free shipping, you join a club.


KMart has free shipping for the month of December. Otherwise you pay.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Halloween said:


> Call me crazy but that's not all that cheap. Not bad but not excitable
> Sorry
> Our Walmart has pints for a tad over $6


Never EVER buy the Mainstays. They are very poor quality. The Ball and Kerr jars in our Walmart are about $9-$10 for pints.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Halloween said:


> Are they ball's or the Walmart brand?
> The balls are 8 ish


Ball. I didn't consider the mainstays - I don't know what they run.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I buy at the local hardware store, chain but locally owned. I order as many as I want (20 cases at a time) and they get them delivered to the store within a week. That is free shipping to me! Last buy for pints was $6.97 as I recall, half pints the same price. I still have pretty good stacks of pints and half pints so no plans to buy more in the near future.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

As I stated above the local Wall Mart is out of pint jars so I went to Wallmart.com sometimes get a little better price than store, price of pints is something like 17$ a case told wife what the hell thats gotta be a mistake! So yeah jumped at the Kmart price.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

talob said:


> As I stated above the local Wall Mart is out of pint jars so I went to Wallmart.com sometimes get a little better price than store, price of pints is something like 17$ a case told wife what the hell thats gotta be a mistake! So yeah jumped at the Kmart price.


Chinamart should match the Kmart prices.
I called our chinamart two years ago when Big Lots had their jars for $7.50.
(better driving 7 miles instead of 25??)
The gal went to the warehouse storage room, brought me a few cases and said, come on down--we'll match their price.
I didn't even need a circular; just verbal that I had called is all it took.

What I learned is why our chinamart NEVER has jars discounted off season--they put them in the warehouse/stock room there instead.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Halloween said:


> Call me crazy but that's not all that cheap. Not bad but not excitable
> Sorry
> Our Walmart has pints for a tad over $6


Mine are Mason/Ball--were yours Mainstay???

And Talob, I have noticed that a lot with Chinamart--are they intentionally taking advantage of the disabled??


----------

